# Stift zum Entfernungsmessen



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

vieleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Hab vor ner Ewigkeit mal ein paar Wanderer gesehen die ihre Wanderkarte mit so einer art Stiftroller abgefahren sind um die Entfernung zu messen. Weiß jemand wie das Gerät richtig heißt oder wo man so was bekommen kann???

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Pflogger (4. Oktober 2009)

Sowas in der Richtung bekommst du in vielen Outdoorläden

http://www.outdoortrends.de/ausrues...ter-online-5-profi-plan-und-kartenmesser.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. Oktober 2009)

merci


----------

